# Using water mixable medium for regular oil paints?



## idlerwheel (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, I've recently started using oil paints and wanted to get some fast drying medium. Bought the winsor and newton artisan fast drying medium and realised when I got home that it was for water mixable oil paints. This might be a dumb question but could i possible use it for my traditional oil paints??


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

The Artisan medium dries by oxidation, too, so it should be possible; but don't expect your paints to be soluble in water. It won't speed up the drying process significantly, so there's really not much point in it. 

With regular oil paints you can use an alkyd medium (Liquin, etc.), instead, which speeds up drying. You can also use alkyd white instead of regular white. The only drawback of alkyd is that it doesn't smell as good as a medium made from linseed oil plus non-odour solvent.


----------

